# Gator Trout Matagorda Bay



## Brazilian fishing girl (Sep 24, 2016)

Went fishing with Steve from San Luis Pass Kayak and caught my first trophy Speckled Trout. Drift fished in 5 ft water with Norton Sand Eel. Water temp was 69 degrees. I feel truly lucky to have caught a 28 inch Spec after only fishing for 6 months. 
Just in the last few weeks Steve helped me transition from fishing with a spinning reel to a bait cast reel. Believe it or not we were just practicing doing an easy side-arm cast earlier the same morning as catching this fish. The equipment used was - 6.6 Wader Lite Hook Spit rod with 13 Concept C with 
15 lb Spider Wire Invisi Braid.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome speck! Congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

6 months? Youre ruined now! Lol. 

Jk. I'd say you're hooked for life and will always be chasing that next bigger girl. Congratulations for sure.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Pig!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

water warmed way up, nice fish


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Great looking trout.


----------



## Brazilian fishing girl (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Brazilian fishing girl (Sep 24, 2016)

I was hooked before that! LOL


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Great catch!! Congrats


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome Pig, nice catch


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Brazilian fishing girl said:


> Went fishing with Steve from San Luis Pass Kayak and caught my first trophy Speckled Trout. Drift fished in 5 ft water with Norton Sand Eel. Water temp was 69 degrees. I feel truly lucky to have caught a 28 inch Spec after only fishing for 6 months.
> Just in the last few weeks Steve helped me transition from fishing with a spinning reel to a bait cast reel. Believe it or not we were just practicing doing an easy side-arm cast earlier the same morning as catching this fish. The equipment used was - 6.6 Wader Lite Hook Spit rod with 13 Concept C with
> 15 lb Spider Wire Invisi Braid.


Great catch! Congratulations to you. Very few of us old salts have ever caught a legit 28" Speckled Trout. Many have claimed to do so, but as you know, fishermen have a way of stretching the truth. I'm 66 years old and learned to fish from my dad since I was 5 years old. So you might say I've been at it a while and my personal best was 28 1/2" caught in Baffin Bay. I made a big mistake when I allowed our guides to filet this fish. They said "if it's not over 30" it's not a trophy down here in Baffin Bay. Well, I'm determined to catch one bigger and have a trophy. Hope you do the same, but a 28 incher is a trophy in my opinion!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Beautiful trout!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice Trout! Why would you switch from a spinning to a bait caster? It's usually the other way around.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

txspeck said:


> Nice Trout! Why would you switch from a spinning to a bait caster? It's usually the other way around.


 Nice fish wow!!
Spinning reels are more of a learning stage before the baitcast IMO


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome trout!!!


----------



## flatsmagic1559 (Jul 27, 2016)

Trout steak for sure! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Awesome catch! Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

*Oh man...*

I am jelly. Nice catch!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That's a pig....great job!


----------

